# Biggest Bass?



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think this has been a topic here before, but I could be wrong. What is the biggest bass you have caught? What did you catch it on? Smallmouth and Largemouth if you have caught em both. Show pictures if you have them
My biggest smallmouth weighed around a pound and a half and was caught in NC on a 1/16 ounce Panther Martin. No picture

My biggest largemouth weighed 7lbs 12oz (had a head like a 9 or 10 pounder) and was caught on a Mann's Super Frog.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 14, 2007)

My largest LM was just over 5lbs. I caught it when I was 12, and in the past 10 years I still havent topped it. I don't even have a picture of it anymore, but I sure do remember it. I caught it on a t-rigged ring worm. My catching consistency has increased significantly, but I just can't find the bigguns. Here are my biggest smallies of the year, I didnt weigh or measure them but they were both 20"+
Caught on a chartreuse and which strike king pure poison. 





Caught on a berkley beast on a spot remover.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 14, 2007)

I caught this kentucky back afew years ago and it weighed in at around 11.6 pounds. Too bad I didn't realize what it was at the time because it would have been a world record! I don't feel too bad though,the guy that skinned the fish out didn't realize it either until it was too late! Bummer huh?? :roll: I caught it on a Tequilla shad colored Culprit 7.5 inch worm.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice catches guys!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 14, 2007)

my biggest small mouth was caught this year im cant remember what i caught it on. it was either live bait (shinner or sucker) or a rapale husky jerk( 5 1/2"baby bass pattern). im leaning on the live bait but for some reason im thinking rapala. one or the other thats all i can say. 40yrs old and my mind is slipping already!


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 14, 2007)

I have never caught a spotted bass, very nice fish Kentuckybassman. Very nice fish to all for that matter. I have been trying very hard for a largie over 5lbs, just hasnt happened.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 14, 2007)

We have skinny bass here. 

Example in the pic: 
14" long, 1lb 4oz Spot. Caught 4/15/07 at City Park Lake.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 14, 2007)

sorry about the double post, im not sure what happened. :roll:


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

My biggest was around 7-8 pounds. No scale, no camera  .

But I did have 2 witnesses. I was fishing 6 pound test and a 7 inch berkley power power worm tequila sunrise. It took me about 15 minutes to get her in. I honestly thought I snagged a log. It was a big ole beat up bass with scars all over it. I will never forget it.


----------



## little anth (Dec 21, 2007)

mines 7 lbs on a manns minus 1 this year.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice fish little anth. what was the length and weight of that thing


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I've gotten the worlds largest dink. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> I've gotten the worlds largest dink. :lol:



I had to read that twice! LMFAO!


----------



## little anth (Dec 23, 2007)

i am not sure of the leignth i forgot but it weighed 7lbs and a few onces


----------



## RearFanged (Dec 28, 2007)

Largest LM 10lbs my lake when I was younger. Largest Peacock 12lbs my lake when I was younger. Don't have pics of either sadly. Can't recall what the LM was caught on, the Peacock was caught on a giant 1ft long snake worm.

John


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

RearFanged said:


> Largest LM 10lbs my lake when I was younger. Largest Peacock 12lbs my lake when I was younger. Don't have pics of either sadly. Can't recall what the LM was caught on, the Peacock was caught on a giant 1ft long snake worm.
> 
> John



Sweet! South Florida? Where do you peacock bass fish? I heard those are crazy fighters!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 29, 2007)

RearFanged said:


> Largest LM 10lbs my lake when I was younger. Largest Peacock 12lbs my lake when I was younger. Don't have pics of either sadly. Can't recall what the LM was caught on, the Peacock was caught on a giant 1ft long snake worm.
> 
> John



I've never seen a Peacock Bass so I looked it up. According to that Wikipedia site they don't hit plastic worms. Guess you should go there and correct it. Prolly not too many of them in Northern Illinois.


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not my biggest, my biggest has no picture  Sorry for the grainny pic, it was a cell phone camera. 

4.3 lbs. Caught on White Senko


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

Leibs - I have that lost picture. He caught this monster bass while trolling a light blue teddy bear 

Here is the lure:





And the big bass:








You have to watch Leibs while fishing - he likes to get sexual with the fish:

Note the date on the photo - two months until bass time here in PA


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 9, 2008)

You know its longer then two months, that was the only Bass caught that day. And the only reason it was caught is CAUSE IM NASTY!!!!!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 14, 2008)

My largest largemouth, well its hard to say ive caught a fair number a 5+lbs but I dont think ive ever got one over 8. The one i remeber as my biggest I think would be close to 7Lb little more little less (i caught it while fishing alone, no scale or camera). I was fishing a pond behind a golf course in mississippi, throwing a texas rigged 7inch blue worm (cant remeber the make). went back a few years later, had no luck what so ever in the pond where I hooked the biggest one but here are some pics from other ponds that were actually on the golf course(pics are like 10years old) One of these fish was weighted and was over 6, but im not sure which it is both are nice size tho. I dont think I caught a fish under 3lbs on the corse. My largest sm would be under a foot in length and under a pound in weight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice fish Slim - where are you fishing (what State - not exact location of course - Golf Course I mean, LOL)


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

"I was fishing a pond behind a golf course in mississippi." Its the okatoma golf club its in collins, mississippi.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's my biggest largie. I've actually never weighed a bass, but I estimate this one in the 6-7lb range. Who knows. I really don't care. I just know it was a tough bite on a cold windy high pressure april day in NE PA. This was the only bass I caught that morning. It was sloooow. It was caught 6 or 8lb line and a fast light action rod on, you guessed it Shamoo, a slider on a 1/8oz spider head. I've also caught quite a few smallies in the 4lb range, but no digital pictures. I'll take 4lb smallies over 7lb largies any day.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice bass (everyone), but slim, what is that in the background of the 2nd picture? Is that a UFO, or am I just crazy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice bass (everyone), but slim, what is that in the background of the 2nd picture? Is that a UFO, or am I just crazy?




LOL! Didn't even notice it till you mentioned it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice bass (everyone), but slim, what is that in the background of the 2nd picture? Is that a UFO, or am I just crazy?



Shhhhhhhhh! No one is suppossed to know about that


----------



## redbug (Jan 15, 2008)

here is one of the 20 or so 5+ i caught last year on vacation
my biggest was 5.15 most were caught on top water baits buzz frogs or buzz jet jr I caught a few on swim baits. I hope to get one over 7 this year
the private pond we fish will be 5 years old this year and should hold some monsters...


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

Redbug, All I need is like 3 weeks notice to get permission...I mean clear my schedule.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice bass (everyone), but slim, what is that in the background of the 2nd picture? Is that a UFO, or am I just crazy?


 Yep its a ufo, no its a floating fountain that makes the pond look nice.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 19, 2008)

I think they meant the thing above your head in the picture. To me it looks like you had the pic pinned up on a bulletin board and you had a thumb tack in it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

If you look at the first pic, the mark is also in the water at the bottom.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks like a water stain to me :?:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 21, 2008)

And the winner is......... jkbirocz. it was at one time pinned up, all the marks are what was left by pushpins.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah hah! I see it now. I wasn't trying to overshadow your fish with the UFO/push pin mark. Those are all nice bass. I can identify with fishing in golf course ponds, but I have to do it at night so no one freaks out about me fishing while there are golfers, even though I am so far away from the actual fairways and greens that it doesn't matter. They are where I have caught most of my fish over 6 pounds.


----------



## little anth (Jan 21, 2008)

i love fishin golfcorses my fav lake is a golf corse lake with tons of big fish. its got the state record yellow perch in it too.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 21, 2008)

little anth said:


> i love fishin golfcorses my fav lake is a golf corse lake with tons of big fish. its got the state record yellow perch in it too.


I thought the world record perch was caught in the Delaware at Bordenstown? :?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2008)

Yellow Perch World Record is 4lbs 3oz - Bordentown, NJ

White Perch World Record is 4lbs 12oz - Messalonskee Lake, ME


----------



## little anth (Jan 21, 2008)

Perch, yellow 2(lbs) 6 (OZ)1989 Gene Engels Holiday Lake


----------



## shamoo (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice fish Mr. nicdicarlo, thats what I like to see "Slider rep-pre-zenten"


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

My biggest was 8lbs 8ozs at a lake two minutes from my house. Caught her on a Rapala x rap. The date was March 18 2006. I plan on beating that this year. The N.J. state record is 10lbs 14ozs. If I catch her again this year, she will be close.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2008)

thats a freakin hog for Nj. Good luck toppin that big this year


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope so. Ken I'll have to take you there.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 8, 2008)

That is a big bass anywhere! It looks healthy (looks like a football). Would that be prespawn and full of eggs? My biggest was caught in March postspawn and had a flat stomach. Things might be different up there vs. down south.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent catch, BLK !


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice Bass - that lake produced a state record (it lasted a few weeks) many years ago. I fished that lake almost every day between the ages of 8 yrs old until I was 14 yrs old. We kept a boat there and I would fish before school. though the ice and of course all day during summer vacations.

Nice job and some good memories. Glad it is still producing


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

Killer Bass BLK! =D> =D> =D> 

Hope you catch her again this year!


----------



## pbw (Feb 8, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> My biggest was 8lbs 8ozs at a lake two minutes from my house. Caught her on a Rapala x rap. The date was March 18 2006. I plan on beating that this year. The N.J. state record is 10lbs 14ozs. If I catch her again this year, she will be close.



That first photo in the background lots of jon boats what is going on there?


----------



## pbw (Feb 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> You can pay to store your boat there, kinda like state parks do also.



never heard of that...


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 9, 2008)

Its actually a swim club that I joined and for an additional $50 you get a key to the lake. Most of the jon boats are owned by the club and a few are members.

Fishinsmylife317- She was prespawn staged up on a lone log. Hope to get her again.


----------

